# Saskatraz Queen Honey Bees for sale at Lappe's Bee Supply



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

We now offer Saskatraz queen honey bees for sale! We have a limited supply of these queens, and they are available on a week to week basis, first come, first served.
In Store Pickup:
https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/saskatraz-queen-bee-in-store-pickup-only/

Shipped (3 or more free shipping):
https://www.lappesbeesupply.com/saskatraz-queen-bee-shipped-buy-3-or-more-get-free-shipping/

Thanks for looking, and Happy Beekeeping!


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

If you are planning on coming to pick some up from us, they won't be ready until tomorrow.
First shipment on them can be on Saturday!


----------



## Portabee81 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just placed an order for one queen Kim. I may need an additional one within the next couple of weeks. How long will you be able to supply the Saskatraz queens for?

- Adam


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

It's going to be on a week by week basis, hopefully I'll be able to have them every week from here on. You can check back with us when you're ready for another one. We also have Italians and Carniolans available, and both types have been very nice queens.
Thank you!


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Where are the queen stock coming from?


----------

